# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مبتدی: پیدا کردن IP یا HostName کامپیوتر های متصل به یک شبکه

## majid2230

سلام
یه سری کامپیوتر داریم که از طریق اتصال به یک شبکه وایرلس با هم شبکه شده اند ، چه جوری میشه IP کامپیوترهای متصل رو به دست آورد .

ممنون

----------


## razeghi_loved

می تونی از برنامه استفاده کنی خیلی کارت راحتر هست 
مثل
ip scaner 
scan port
و غیره
یه نمونه هم برات گذاشتم کارش خیلی عالیه هم می تونی ببینی کیا هستند هم می تونی ببینی چه پورتهاییشون باز هست و غیره

----------


## majid2230

کدی نیست که بتونم ازش استفاده کنم ، ترجیحا کد باشه نه برنامه
ممنون

----------


## razeghi_loved

شما می تونی از دستور net view استفاده کنی و سیستم های که در یک work group هستند رو ببینی بعد از دیدت انها کافیه بنویسی پینک فاصله اسم سیستم بعد ای پی اون سیستم رو بهت می ده اما اگر مثلا 50 نفر وصل باشند دردسر داره این کار

----------


## majid2230

من NET View رو امتحان کرده بودم ولی همه سیستم ها رو نشون نمی ده

----------


## razeghi_loved

گفتم که تمام سیستم های که در یه ورک گروپ باشند رو نشون می ده صد در صد هم کار می کنه
به احتمال زیاد در شبکه شما دارای چندین ورک گروپ هستین

----------


## sabajamalian

> گفتم که تمام سیستم های که در یه ورک گروپ باشند رو نشون می ده صد در صد هم کار می کنه
> به احتمال زیاد در شبکه شما دارای چندین ورک گروپ هستین



البته ممکن است که بعضی از سیستم ها که 7 یا vista هستن، Network Discovery روشون off باشه و توی net view نشون داده نشن . . .

----------


## Mask

از برنامه cain استفاده کنید.
هم مک رو نشون میده هم آی پی و هم نام هاست.
منحصر به ورک گروپ هم نیست.

----------


## bahman1379

سلام منم سوالم همینه ولی نه تو شبکه مثلا من و دوستم از طریق چت صوتی یا هرچیز دیگه مثل بازی کانتر انلاین با هم در اتباطیم ایا من میتونم از کدهای cmd مثل net view  استفاده کنم تا بتونم به ای پی و پورتهای برسم یا هر راه دیگه ای فقط زیاد حرفه ای نباشه در حد یه مبتدی ممنون میشم که جواب بدین

----------


## cybercoder

> ایا من میتونم از کدهای cmd مثل net view  استفاده کنم تا بتونم به ای پی و پورتهای برسم


واضح تر بگو دقیقاً چی میخوای

----------

